# Rob Turpins Reef Program



## Darrell27 (Jul 18, 2009)

Does anybody know the link for the reef process rob turpin and escambia county has and how it works?

Thanks


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

www.imreallyspecial.com

or 

http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/Bureaus/CommunityServices/ArtificialReefs.html

That should get you started.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Do we still have a reef program?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Evensplit (1/9/2010)*Do we still have a reef program?


I hope so, or we are paying someone almost $70,000 a year for what?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

> *Mike aka FishWerks (1/9/2010)*www.imreallyspecial.com
> 
> or
> 
> ...


OK the first link gives you squat. The second link has been available forever. Anything new????:banghead


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (1/9/2010)* I hope so, or we are paying someone almost $70,000 a year for what?


We've been asking the same question for many years now.Has anything been done in the last 6-8 months?


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *flappininthebreeze (1/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Mike aka FishWerks (1/9/2010)*www.imreallyspecial.com
> ...






First link; couldn't resist. Don't like the second link, try Goggle and knock yourself out.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Glad to see that 'just fucking with the rest of us" hasn't gone out of style. I'm actually interested in updates on the local reefbuilding program, especially close inshore sites. Anybody got any real info, or can we no longer trust each other?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The last thing I've heard of is the nearshore pyramids that were donated by the RFRA. Supposed to be some snorkeling reefs put in, but haven't heard anything on that since June.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

How many reefs did the RFRA put down this year? Anyone have that number Versus How many the county put down?

I would also like to know how many grants were applied for by Escambia County'sChief Marine Resource Officer this year?

If anyone gets the answer to these questions please let me know.:letsdrink


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

> *Water Hazard (1/9/2010)*How many reefs did the RFRA put down this year? Anyone have that number Versus How many the county put down?
> 
> I would also like to know how many grants were applied for by Escambia County'sChief Marine Resource Officer this year?
> 
> If anyone gets the answer to these questions please let me know.:letsdrink


Good questions. RFRA should be putting in permit requests. It is a "restoration association" aftrer all. Not sure the county's job is to put in applications forgrants. They are in the permit review businessand should be reviewing the applications, not submitting applications, per se. Not to say, if an opportunity comes along it can't be capitalized on. The " county " has put down more reefs than can be placed than by individuals.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

One of the reasons RT's position was created at the county was to put together grant requests...it's his responsibility. 

Organizations like the RFRA shouldn't have to exist. We have a paid county employee that should be looking after the reef program 100%.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Does that absolve the rest of the population from being proactive, or are we content to say " we paid for it, so we shouldn't have to do anything to support the effort? " Everybody bitches endlesslessly about what "Turpin isn't doing" but I don't see a whole lot of people seeing the benefit of being proactive. For goodness sake, quit targeting "Turpin". get off the dime and take some action yourself.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *flappininthebreeze (1/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Water Hazard (1/9/2010)*How many reefs did the RFRA put down this year? Anyone have that number Versus How many the county put down?
> ...


Evensplit responded to most of what you said except that last statement. I'm not sure exactly what you are trying to say, but if you are saying that Escambia County has placed more reefs on the gulf bottom, paying for the reefs out of the county budget than the recreational fisherman I would doubt that any day of the week. Turpin will have 30 seconds of involvment with a reef deployment and claim that he had the reef put down.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *flappininthebreeze (1/9/2010)*Does that absolve the rest of the population from being proactive, or are we content to say " we paid for it, so we shouldn't have to do anything to support the effort? " Everybody bitches endlesslessly about what "Turpin isn't doing" but I don't see a whole lot of people seeing the benefit of being proactive. For goodness sake, quit targeting "Turpin". get off the dime and take some action yourself.


You're awful quick to get defensive. I wasn't going to go there, but since you started it:

1. He was hired to do the job and he is paid pretty dang well to do the job, so yes, I expect him to do the job without my help.

2.I have tried for more than 15 years to be proactive, spending a lot of my own time and money trying to get <U>*public*</U> reefs put down in areas that would bebenficial to more people. I've made the trip to Tallahasee, West Palm, FIT in Melbourne, and many other places trying to get some support for the folks up here. 

3. Nobody has been bitching about Turpin on here for a very long time. I called in some favors to keep the dogs off of him for a bit to see what he would / could do without having folks crawling up his ass all the time. What has been done in the last 7 months? I'm asking because I honestly don't know. I haven't seen anything new deployed or permitted.

4. How are the beach reefs coming? What deployment grants have been applied for? How's the application for the state's inshore "mooring" program going? Jack Up Legs? Nearshore West site deployments?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Flappin, not trying to bust your balls, but your barkin up a wrong tree. You may be very surprised at what effort Jim has put into reef deployment. He just does not toot his own horn, and his name does not appear on many of the "projects" to help get more reefs deployed, such as websites, petitions, and he doesn't post a report for each of the Marine Counsel Advisory Committee meetings he is at. Also, he and his place of business have silently, and publicly helped and backed many other organizations that are very proactive in deploying and getting reefs deployed. 



And I can guarantee there are at least 10 times many private reefs that have been deployed than public ones. Not to mention, half of the reefs listed on the public list, were privately funded, and deployed. A few even by the PFF here, and, some by Jims business. 



If you have been to one of these meetings, (MArine Counsel) and asked a valid, to the point question, (which I have), best way I can descrbe it is either "circle jerk", or "dog chasing it's tail", or this.....


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *flappininthebreeze (1/9/2010)*Glad to see that 'just f*&$% with the rest of us" hasn't gone out of style. I'm actually interested in updates on the local reefbuilding program, especially close inshore sites. Anybody got any real info, or can we no longer trust each other?


I am not going to participate in a finger pointing contest, but I will tell you that *SRC* is still working towards getting the Navarre Pier Rubble deployed in the Easternnearshore site! I do not have a timeline for the deployment, and the Contractor gets the final say; but that is the plan, andI had that confirmed to me late last week by the County Engineer!

We're also still chewing on what to do withthe Symphonia, but I wouldn't hold your breath on that one! I don't think that can happen unless its cut up into pieces. And then there are the permitting issues.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't know the symphonia was still around. Why would it have to be cut into pieces? 

She would be a niceaddition to the area.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Evensplit (1/11/2010)*I didn't know the symphonia was still around. Why would it have to be cut into pieces?
> 
> She would be a niceaddition to the area.


I just know what I hear, they don't believe it can be floated, and will just fall apart. The whole thing is a mess, everyone wants it gone and we've had estimates as high as nearly $100,000. We were to have another contractor look at it back in November, but he was apparantly a No-Show. The reefing of this vessel just like its removal is discussed over and over, just can't seem to get anywhere!:banghead


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I talk to Robert fairly frequently - he's helping (on his own time) with the effort in Navarre to get snorkeling/diving reefs in the sound and in the gulf. From what I understand the two snorkeling sites near Pensacola are close to final approval and may be ready for deployment by summer (although you would need to confirm that with him and if you know anything about dealing with the ACOE - quick permitting is not one of their goals). It also sounds like he's working on a similar snorkeling and diving reef effort over on Perdido Key, but not real sure how far along that is. I believe he also mentioned something about a fair amount of concrete culvert type material that he's working on acquiring to be deployed in (one of) the new near shore reef zone(s). 



I could be totally off on the above since it's just a recollection from recent conversations. I don't inquire too much about the Escambia reefing program since I'm pretty much focused on the Navarre reef effort. I recommend you contact his office to get first hand information - I know he provided a presentation to the PRFA late last summer or early fall with a program update. Maybe there's a periodic update or presentation they put out via their website - or perhaps its something they would consider doing.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that pic recent? Is that how she sits today?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Picture is from 07.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Has anyone dove the Reef balls that were put down inshore by the 3 barges? I have and they are beat up and falling apart. It wont take but two or three more medium storms before they are buried in the sand. What is needed inshore is big stuff like barges. I know this sounds like I am bitching about the reefs. I'm not I would love to see more put down I just think small things smaller than barges or ships wont last long. Look at the place that was put down about 7 years ago to the southwest of the 3 barges about 1/2 mile. Those were culverts and parts of a bridge. They are all but completely covered up with the beach renourishment sand. The three barges have lasted since the 70s and they too are at least 2/3rds gone and sinking in the sandfrom the storms. :reallycrying


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a shame about the reef balls Sealark. I thought some of us folks with smaller rigs were finally going to get some other near shore options.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Buzzbait (1/12/2010)*Thats a shame about the reef balls Sealark. I thought some of us folks with smaller rigs were finally going to get some other near shore options.


There still there and there was some snapper and flounder on them. Hopefully they will produce for a year or so. Maybe my post will get someone to look into some bigger low draft stuff so it will last a while longer. The shallow water allows the objects to get picked up and slammed into the bottom. If they arent broken to pieces they create a hole around them and with time the hole fills in and covers them. Lighter stuff like tire piles just get scattered with each passing swell.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We just gotta keep on them to get stuff deployed. 

I've been told that the inshore site LAARS permits prohibit anything other than concrete to be deployed in them. I haven't personally looked at the permit yet.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Are the reef balls sea lark is referring to the same ones that were donated by the RFRA and put down by the county?



I thought those were (pretty large) pyramids. If they are - I hate it that their useful life is evaporating so quickly.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Those would be the"Fish Havens" that were donated by the RFRA.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

NOTE: reference broken reef material -- some of the material or havens were rejects and were cracked to begin with, and some weredamaged in the loading and unloading process, because their condition was poor to begin with. There may have been some addtional damage from the storm, but I am toldsome of the sites are marking up real good including ones with broken havens.

Iknow thata few were checked for positioning after the storm and were in their original location. Non have been dove on as yet that i know of.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the update Jeff. Several ofthe havens were cracked or broken before delivery. Hopefully they're the ones that Sealark saw.

It's normal for the Havens to sink into thesand a few feet. It's also normal for the fish and current to clean them out, so what you'll eventually get is a 3-4' deep hole with a reefin the middle of it.


----------



## JHL (Nov 17, 2009)

I went out in the summer to some inshore reef balls, two were broken from deployment, but the others were just starting to go under, I would reckon about a foot of sand was starting to cover them.


----------

